# Atmosphere music for haunt site



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I was not sure where to post this thread, so I apologize in advance if I have placed it in the wrong category. This question is about the website I am working on for the woods. I want to add music to the haunted woods site that can be turned on (or off) by clicking on an icon. I love Rob Zombie's "Living Dead Girl" but am wondering if I should just stick with creepy atmosphere music. Any opinions on this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that song, too Not an expert on this since I don't run a web site, but you may need permission to use it. Aside from that, it's a question of whether that particular piece of music reflects what the haunt is about, in which case coming up with more atmospheric music might be a better choice.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I wouldn't do it. It just ends up hogging bandwidth and doesn't really add much to the website 99 times out of a 100. In fact, it's generally considered a no-no by most web designers and the like.

Now, if you were to do something like create your own soundtrack using software like Garageband and make your 'soundtrack' available for download as an mp3, that could be cool.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Besides the bandwidth and copyright issues, you need to look at your demographic and think like they would. Kids from Chicago or Los Angeles would probably respond differently then your demographic would. Maybe something simple like crickets, and something moving through the brush with growls, etc.
Just suggesting the woods and something moving in the woods would leave a bit of mystery, and not require massive amounts of memory and time. Keeping it basically quiet and natural may help push the haunt better.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I think you guys are right. I wasn't really thinking about the demographic and all that. I think just using some atmosphere music will be the better idea. It is not looped & doesn't play continuously as soon as you open the site. It is on an MP3 player widget on the homepage that you can click to turn on if you wish to hear it or simply ignore it and it will not play. Thank-you for the help!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

By the way, the website looks nice.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Yes, background music is a no no in the web design world, even ambient sounds or music. The only time I ever used ambient music was a jingle I made in garage band for my flash animation on my coming soon page.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Fontgeek


----------

